# Absolutely Nothing In NE Michigan



## SMITTY1233

Still pretty early but our usual standard finding times. I predicting middle to end of next week to be pretty good...


----------



## Rupestris

Paperboy 1 said:


> I still have yet to find anything other than the 4 I have found. Strange.
> 
> I do see the weather pattern looks better for the long range. It'll happen.


I'm watching for some rain here too. 

I found four small ones yesterday and four small ones today. I'm heading to Jackson County on Sunday and hope to have better conditions by then.


----------



## woodie slayer

went back out this morning after all the rain yesterday and got a big O
surprised me


----------



## Wishn I was fishn

I moved my trailer last night and found 9 greys starting to pop underneath it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Paperboy 1

Greys??? Not good.
Nice rainfall going on right now. The next 2 weeks should see blacks popping by me.


----------



## B.Chunks

About 2 inches of snow so far this morning and still coming down good. 

Maybe next year


----------



## B.Chunks

Well, I'll be. Found one today even after the frost last night. A small yellow on the edge of my BTA patch. Never saw a yellow in that spot. I usually get a few small blacks there, but never a yellow.


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Found 44 in Lewiston along with 3 " Early Whites " and a Verpa ! Hey, it's a start !!


----------



## Linda G.

I got a white, a nice one, Friday. Really strange that it was my first morel of the season, and that I got it on April 20. 

Yesterday, two hours in prime black country revealed one small black. Today, two hours of the area I got the white in on Friday, one verpa. 

Strange...it's been cold, tho, we need warmer weather.


----------



## B.Chunks

Falses really started popping today.


----------



## fatbob240

I've found nearly 500 blacks North of and east of Lewiston. The 16th was by far my best day with 383 in two hours, but it's been tough since then. I found 19 today, all blacks and most were fresh, even with the cold temps. I found my first one on March 31st and who knows what will happen the rest of the season with the messed up weather.


----------



## Paperboy 1

240... Nothing lately around Lewiston?? 

I don't see a MAJOR warm up that lasts any length of time for the next 10 days. Some people have had luck, many others have not. Many others.
Guess I'll keep looking. The morels by me might just go wide open when the weather gives them what they need. I hope so. This is the worst in my area in years. Disgusting.

There's a boat load of turkeys at least to watch and wait for the late opener. Morels in a turkey pot pie.:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## SMITTY1233

Paperboy 1 said:


> 240... Nothing lately around Lewiston??
> 
> I don't see a MAJOR warm up that lasts any length of time for the next 10 days. Some people have had luck, many others have not. Many others.
> Guess I'll keep looking. The morels by me might just go wide open when the weather gives them what they need. I hope so. This is the worst in my area in years. Disgusting.
> 
> There's a boat load of turkeys at least to watch and wait for the late opener. Morels in a turkey pot pie.:corkysm55:corkysm55


On my way up and not what I was hoping to hear... My in-Laws found 64 in about an hour of looking Tuesday. They were mostly older ones that they figured popped in the first real warm spell.


----------



## Paperboy 1

I looked AGAIN yesterday at my "go to" spots. Absolutely nothing. Here in Alcona Co. it has been long walks with little or nothing from everyone I have spoke to. One family in Black River found only 60+ the other day. I say "only" because this group is know for finding 100's at a time.

This isn't cool. I did find 3 greys in the yard down the street. Whoopee!ne_eye:


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT

hey paul.....nothing in the new hudson area ,but the ass-pair-a-gus are starting to pop.


----------



## DanSS26

NEW HUDSON WALT said:


> but the ass-pair-a-gus are starting to pop.


Sweet, I have been wondering how early they would be. I'll have to start checking...


----------



## Paperboy 1

I get more frustrated the more people I speak to. A woman told me of finding LOTS of blacks out by Glennie. She slipped up and told me where (in general). So I went. Still nothing. Really dry.

We did see lots of other vehicles parked here and there. Didn't stop to ask if any were found. The areas I have been looking lately are all on State land.


----------



## woodie slayer

thunderstorms wed and thur with 75 degrees. you'll be able to fill your bag now


----------



## Paperboy 1

At one of my "go to" spots yesterday, I found a whopping 6!! The good thing was they were all very young. This weather might just get a whole crop popping. Maybe we'll have a late year. I hope so..

Really, really dry in the woods. Be careful.


----------



## SMITTY1233

We found 98 in two days of hunting. They are few and far between right now. We checked spots that usually produce in the hundreds them selves and really had to work for what we found with a large group of people. Its my opinion and I'm far from a morel expert that they had an early start but small as most of the ones we found were older ones from a week or more ago. I don't think the biggest poppings have happened yet. By the looks of the weather this week will be the week. To dang bad I'm strapped to the office all week and next weekend is booked too... Its very dry in the northwoods they need a soaking warm rain and it will happen.


----------



## B.Chunks

Put about 4 hours on the ground in Atlanta hunting the hot spots. Not one shroom to show. Way too dry. The weather this week looks good. If they're still going to happen it will be any day now.


----------



## hehibrits

Worked a few spots by Mio on Saturday, did not find a single shroom.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Found these on the 28th. Mixed Ash & Maple.


----------



## woodie slayer

wife and i went walleye fishing early this morning and got soaked.rain and sleet ..32 degees
the weather cleared up after we got home so we hit the woods.we found 2 blacks,5 greys, and 15 whites in about a hour.
i think with the warm weather coming wed and thur with thunder storms they are going to pop big time.


----------



## Paperboy 1

Heading your way today Woodie! Leaving in a few minutes. Call me.:evilsmile


----------



## cdavid202

Paul u doing any good yet?

C


----------



## BIGCHRIS

Didnt see or hear any turkey last weekend so we went shroomin and got these.


----------



## Paperboy 1

Just drove 150 miles round trip to a "spot" I was told of. *ZERO!! NADA!!*

I get back here and a woman I know shows me a HUGE bag of morels and even told me where she got 'em. Cool! T-storms or not I'm going there tomorrow. It's only 50 miles round trip....:lol:

Big Chris...I notice you PULLED some of the shrooms up. ALWAYS nip 'em off with your fingers or cut them. Leave the bases intact in the ground. JMO.


----------



## Paperboy 1

Sorry for yelling. I don't what the heck happened.


----------



## B.Chunks

Paperboy 1 said:


> Sorry for yelling. I don't what the heck happened.


 Checked your fishing hole this morning. Nadda. I'm not going to bother looking anywhere but my property until Friday or Saturday after the rains. The one I got so far has cost me about $80 in gas. The worlds most expensive morel.


----------



## steve myers

You don't eat those false morels you got do you?You have some nice blacks though too.


----------



## Oldgrandman

steve myers said:


> You don't eat those false morels you got do you?You have some nice blacks though too.


Yeah, lots of verpas there.


----------



## bassdisaster

Oldgrandman said:


> Yeah, lots of verpas there.


Lots of folks have eaten them for years, no issues, tho some I beleiev may be HalfFree's cant really tell without cutting them in 1/2!
Ive never eaten a verpa, usually the heads/cap pop's off the stem as they begin to dry out and they dont have the same smell, dead give away pardon the pun!

BD


----------



## steve myers

I would never take that chance of eating the cottony stem which you can tell they are but I have ate just the caps years ago with no problem but some people they do make sick.


----------



## fishonjr

Paul! Sorry to hear that ;-( 
Makes me reconsider this weekend and maybe just do some fishing!


----------



## Paperboy 1

*It's about time.* I couldn't wait until today and went and looked at this spot the woman told me of.

YEA!!!!! I found 97 nice condition blacks and some whites (or greys as some call them too). Heading back before the storms get here.

John: There was one other vehicle parked on BL Rd.. I think that area needs rain and there will be loads. Lots of gas wells back in there. You might know of spots I did not look at. I'd go.

I was a nice "road trip".


----------



## BIGCHRIS

steve myers said:


> You don't eat those false morels you got do you?You have some nice blacks though too.


Is this in response to my post and pic? New to shroomin, did we have false morels cuz if so we ate them all lol.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

There were quit a few false in there. If they are shaped more like an umbrella then its a good idea to leave them alone. They have been known to cause stomache cramps and even death. check the top of this site for identification infromation. Please dont ever eat a mushroom your not 100% sure of! Put them in the fridge next time and take good pictures to ask on here. If there good then you dont have to trow them out. lol


----------



## drcamp09

I know a guy that almost killed himself and his family with beefsteaks. All ended up in the hospital deathly sick. I have heard some people eat them but he must have got a bad batch as he had eaten them before. Questionable shrooms are nothing to mess with. Like playing russian roulette with jet fuel. Be careful

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIGCHRIS

Even cooked they will make you sick or kill you?


----------

